

Penera bread can actually be healthy - musiic703

So I currently work part-time in panera and at first I was sketchy about eating their during my break because of all the fat content their sauces have and some ingredients. But I thought to my self some of this can't be all bad. So I research all their ingredients and prett much knocked off all the bad ingredients and just substitute them with the good ones. I've been eating at panera for about 8 months usually 3 or 4 times a week and I can say its actually not too shabby with the high amount of nutritions that their healthy foods provides it helped my diet and I was able to reach my 8 pack. Of course it's a combination of exercise and eating. But more eating than exercise. This def workout to my advantage since I'm still a student. Don't have tons of money to buy food from grocery store and so my benefit of discounts on panera has helped.<p>Point of the story is panera can be good!
======
coldtea
Well, duh!

Plus, as a soup place, it's already better than 90% of the fast food joints
out there.

~~~
musiic703
That's true!

